# Fishing Tomorrow 9/19 Anyone??



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

whats the scoop w' yo moto???,getn er fixt ?? we all need to be on the water!!!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> whats the scoop w' yo moto???,getn er fixt ?? we all need to be on the water!!!


Will update with that within the next week


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

did u make it to the water??,any luck? or r u shore bound?
no offence but i know some landlubber spots ..ive been motoless too for long time, no xtra $ but getn it redy now SLOWLY but soon i hope -anytide


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> did u make it to the water??,any luck?  or r u shore bound?
> no offence but  i know some landlubber spots ..ive been motoless too for long time, no xtra $ but getn it redy now SLOWLY but soon i hope   -anytide


Haven't made it on the water but ideally I'll be back on it by next weekend. Like I said, I'll update by next weekend


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

RK - - go see Dwight


----------

